# LGB equipment list



## biglouie (Jan 20, 2015)

I have been asked by the family of a dear friend who died this week to help them appraise his substantial collection of LGB trains. Wondering if anyone knows of a spreadsheet or database that might contain LGB equipment past and present. Any help or suggestions appreciated. All pieces have original boxes and most never run, only displayed.

Thanks for your time and consideration.

Louie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

biglouie said:


> I have been asked by the family of a dear friend who died this week to help them appraise his substantial collection of LGB trains. Wondering if anyone knows of a spreadsheet or database that might contain LGB equipment past and present. Any help or suggestions appreciated. All pieces have original boxes and most never run, only displayed.
> 
> Thanks for your time and consideration.
> 
> Louie



Can you list a few of the Locomotive numbers you have?
Off the box, list a few of the RR cars too ( called rolling stock) 
I may have a little help for you if they match what I found.


----------



## biglouie (Jan 20, 2015)

I will be making that list in mid June when i return to Texas where all equipment is. I understand both the motive power and rolling stock from experience with 1:1 scale and O scale so I should be able to create an organized list. When available, I will post.

Thanks,

Louie


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Check the sold listings on eBay to get a rough idea.
You may be better off with an auction house if it is too big a task.


----------



## biglouie (Jan 20, 2015)

*Any rule of thumb*

I have used Stouts for a couple of O scale purchases, so I will contact them. As far as used pricing, I know that there is a nearly infinite number of factors that determine market price. One of Herbert’s trains is the 4449 Daylight with 10 passenger cars. That set is not going to be easy to price. Never run, only displayed, and original boxes. How many people out there would spring for a train like that which might have been approaching 10k (?) new?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If all else fails you can try Trainz.com. I used them to sell my G scale. You send them a list and they will give you a price which includes shipping. Good luck.


----------



## biglouie (Jan 20, 2015)

*Excellent idea*

Had not thought of that approach. At least it would give them a wholesale value to start with. Now, how do I deal with the fact that I want ALL of them myself!!!!!!


----------

